# Visa Status Change - Work to Spouse



## strontiumdog74 (May 25, 2016)

Hoping someone can help and offer advice.

I am about to marry a Filipina who has a work visa and when we get married in a few weeks we want to convert her work visa to a spouse visa.

Can someone tell me how we do this, what documents we need, how much it will cost?

Our marriage will be in AUH at the church, I believe the church registers the marriage with the local authority etc? I assume our marriage cert which I am told will be attested etc will be enough?

Cheers


----------

